# update with pics, cl



## poorboys (May 22, 2011)

the first two pics, the lump is under ear, have one more brown one with the same kind of lump, the black goat's is on her jaw line.  thanks roll for the info, i'm thinking the black one is just an absesse, hoping, the other three i'm not so sure, I just know they was'nt there in march.!!! the white one and the black one (emerson) kidded in jan, and the two brown ones in march. i will have it checked out, I'm still trying to figure out how these four all have it. I've been checking everyone now on the milkstand, they probably think i'm crazy!!!!   thanks!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (May 22, 2011)

Welllll....You CAN'T diagnose by pictures...but they sorta yes, do look like they *could* be CL.

Get 'em tested ASAP.

The incubation time is typically 3-6 mos.  Anyone new in that time frame who's been living in / around those does?


----------



## poorboys (May 23, 2011)

no one new, babies are kept separte and these girls are all in togather maybe around  10. but no one new came in. it's weird that they all got it around the same time. i'll find out from my neice cause i did bred 3 of her does, maybe they had it???


----------



## Roll farms (May 23, 2011)

That could be.  

If you're not going to test them, get them gone before they can rupture.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 23, 2011)

That does look like CL. but I think it is very strange that all three of them in the same lymph node area.  There are plenty of other lymph node sites that could develop lumps. Does look like it is coming from deep down, like a CL site would. LOoks like they are all at exactly the same stage.  

Must be very frustrating for you.


----------



## poorboys (May 23, 2011)

VERY FRUSTRATING!!!! I NOTICED THE BLACK ONE FIRST ABOUT 3 WEEKS AGO, AND STARTED CHECKING AND FOUND THE OTHER 3 DOES. CALLING MY VET TODAY TO SEE HOW HE WANTS TO TEST. SO FAR THEY LOOK ALL THE SAME SIZE, NO SQUISHYNESS, AND NO HAIR FALLING OUT AT THIS POINT. THANKS YOU GUYS. LIKE I SAY WHEN IT RAINS, IT POURS!!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 23, 2011)

My husband often reminds me that farming is like that, "Stand tall, chin up and take it like a man."  Seriously, he says that. He grew up going on vet calls with his father.  He has seen a lot. So far none of the problems we have had with the goats even slightly phase him or worry him. He just says, "yup, that is farming for you."  

But it frustrates me more.  Right now I have a 3 year old doe that clearly has a chronic health problem and looks like crap, two does limping really bad(hoof scald), and a doeling with a badly broken leg. I guess in the scheme of things, that is only 4 animals out of 60 head of animals, but I like to go out there and see everyone nice and healthy. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that it is some other weird more managable issue and not CL.  But I know it is so common around here, I would be surprised if there was a sheep or goat farm in a 100 miles radius from me on any kind of productive scale that hasn't had to deal with it.


----------



## Roll farms (May 24, 2011)

So what did the vet say?


----------



## poorboys (May 25, 2011)

cl, my girlfriend and i are gonna work on them. don't need a big vet bill. she has boer goats and has done it quite a bit, so i have some experience with my helper.


----------

